# Hi everybody



## thomas.m (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi everybody, this is Thomas, I like coffee, I'd like to know more in this forum, thanks.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Good day to you sir and welcome to the forum from across the pond, New York - a good place for some outstanding roast coffee I would imagine.


----------

